# Watch + Water



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Just found this sub forum. Some of the pictures here are fantastic! I though I'd share a few pics too. I took these earlier this year:





































Cheers!

Dhruv


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Great pics. May I ask what settings you are using as I wouldn't mind a go with this myself?

Also, nice to see you over here!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pics :thumbsup: - Wish I had the patience & talent to try something like that









Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic pics. :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: Looking at these just goes to show what a complete and useless  :taz: I am with a camera. :lol:


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! To be honest, they happened to turn out right. The procedure was quite simple though.

I didn't have a tripod at my disposal, so I was holding the camera in my right and pouring the water with my left. I focused on the watch just before pouring the water and simply pressed the shutter as soon as it hit the crystal. Didn't need to worry about the lighting as the flash took care of that  (though that may be a problem with watches with no AR coat)



Sparky said:


> Great pics. May I ask what settings you are using as I wouldn't mind a go with this myself?


Thanks Mark. Regarding the settings, the shutter speed was 1/200 (any faster and the flash won't sync) and the ISO was 800. Give it a try and lemme know how it works out 

Cheers


----------



## shaf0187 (Mar 12, 2010)

Love these pictures especially the second and fourth. Nice work!


----------



## Tag f1 (Mar 18, 2010)

pretty impressive for handheld, looks as though a gorillapod would be ideal for watch photography!


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Those look brilliant, good job


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

LOVE the last pic - just superb !


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Pilot65 said:


> LOVE the last pic - just superb !


Thanks Pilot! Glad you like it


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

wow, lovely pics!


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

that second picture in particular is a real eye-catcher. Very, Very nice work!


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice set.


----------

